# Divorce Party (17th) and Engagement Party (18th)



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

It seems as I jetted off for the wintry scenes of England's fine hills and vales romance eeked it's little Cherubesque face, fired a couple of arrows and stuck these two lovebirds "straight" and true in fair Dubai

What is particularly special about this couple is that they have found love on this very forum. Most may be oblivious to the subtle to-ing and fro-ing that has been going on but for a regular poster it has become all to clear and I fear they now find it too hard to disguise their blatant flirting in plain view!!

Unfortunately this, like so many similar, is not quite so simple as there is a third party involved, so in order to bring everything out into the open and allow them to be together I am organising the two following events

*Wednesday 17th Dec - Divorce party - Top of Burj Dubai*

Yes Stevie1980 and Becks will be separating

*Thursday 18th Dec - Engagement party - Barasti (of course)*

Now that Stevie1980 is free I would like to be the first to celebrate his engagement to Andy_Capp. I think that we should all come together and show our support to Dubai's newest couple 

Becks I am sorry you had to hear about it this way but I am sure you realise that he will be with the better person in the long run 

{Jet Lag has a strange effect on me}


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Can't make it to BarNasty, I'm banned..... (seriously, walked in there a few weeks ago with a mate of mine, he was banned anyway so I got banned too....).

I could do Jockey's at the Panorama though - Shinjuku likes it there too....


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Okay so it is official now, you areally are crazy. Wow nice post. 

All I have to say is that if you go buy some posts of FaceBook last night, Stevie is one damn good wedding planner so the event should be great. I can't wait ;-)

Sorry Becks.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

erm, my housing allowance will be reduced for one day to single status.


damn


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

And what about you Mazy? I have a feeling you have a feeling for someone on this board too?


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

flossie said:


> And what about you Mazy? I have a feeling you have a feeling for someone on this board too?


Oh boy I can't wait to see the answer to this one.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

oooi!!

andy and stevie, sorry I wont be around for the engagement party but I will ask Shingle Peak to bring my Mini Izzy in my representation. She is in charge of representing me when I am not around for such important social ocassions.

Becks, sorry to hear about this, we shall take you in girls nights out and i am sure finding you new suitable husband should not be a problem as you are gorgeous and fabulous. girls nites out start with caldewma's hen party in dublin, cos, apparently, she is getting married to this dude that your husband, err.. now ex, set her up with. i am supposed to be the next in the row for marriage, cant wait to see who my hubbie is!! 

xoxo


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It's a bloody dating agency on here isn't it.... (Is that allowed in the good old UA of E?)


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Arranged Marriages, Andy Capp. All the rage.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Gone off Wedding cake, it get's expensive over time....


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

My mother in law had two marriages. One arranged which she left for a love marriage. (HUGE scandal as you could imagine!!) She says the arranged one was a much better marriage. Obviously, the second one didn't turn out. Perhaps you could give it a go??


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Erm, no thanks, I'd rather try before I buy....


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

I hear that arranged marriages have a higher success rate then 'love' marriages, so who knows maybe we're on to a great idea. Not sure I want to be the first one though. So if you and Stevie could hurry it up and let me know how it goes Andy I would appreciate that. Thanks ;-)


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I want to be the bridesmaid......please??


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

flossie said:


> And what about you Mazy? I have a feeling you have a feeling for someone on this board too?


Really...??

...is that apart from you


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes, apart from me. I don't count myself, as you're only human and it's to be expected.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

flossie said:


> Yes, apart from me. I don't count myself, as you're only human and it's to be expected.


...Elphaba


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

ok i have totally missed something!!!

wtf !!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

becks said:


> ok i have totally missed something!!!
> 
> wtf !!!!


I'm sorry Becks, it usually the wife who is the last to know, Stevie is running off with a man and will soon be living in Ajman.

I'm sure you'll get a good settlement


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Crazymazy, do you have a thing for older women?


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

just for the record. stevie and i are NOT getting divorced, nor is he running off with a man.
sorry to disapoint but he is my husband and noone is having him.

;-)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

My dreams are shattered again, anyone want to buy a wedding dress, never worn.....


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

flossie said:


> Crazymazy, do you have a thing for older women?


How would you know how old I am 

With all this interest in my love life it thus may be asked if you have a thing for younger men!


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Duh. I'm guessing you were born in 1980???? That makes you 28, unless your birthday is between now and the end of the year.

No, younger men intimidate me.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

flossie said:


> Duh. I'm guessing you were born in 1980???? That makes you 28, unless your birthday is between now and the end of the year.
> 
> No, younger men intimidate me.


Well you got me there...

... however I may be much older but used that year to attract the interest of the Mrs Robinson brigade...

...and you fell right into my trap


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Oooo, you wicked, wicked boy!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I know how old he is he was one of my favourite sons until he forgot to invite me to the wedding that isn't to be


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh and I might have a use for that wedding dress Andy we could hire it out to some tinfoil tiara's to wear while they are dropping thier kids off at school, should go very well


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh man Becks thanks for killing the party ;-( I was going to apply to be a bridesmaid, and I was looking forward to a really great party. So I guess I am going to be the first (and only so far, you need to get to work Stevie) arranged marriage. Scary
But hey we should have a great time at the Hen party in Dublin


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> My dreams are shattered again, anyone want to buy a wedding dress, never worn.....


Does that include a blue garter belt?


----------

